# Exercise during the day



## Vizslaz (Nov 14, 2020)

I’ve read the 5min a month+5min rule but can’t seem to see our 4mth Vizsla being happy at 25mins a day. She likes to do at least 60mins a day over 3-4 walks. Without the walks she gets frustrated and unhappy. I can’t imagine that in natural settings that they limit to 25mins a day. It almost seems unnatural but we also don’t want to impact her growth. Is anyone else struggling with this?


----------



## Ana00 (Mar 21, 2014)

Same here. ADA is 6 mo and she needs at least 1 and a half hours a day to behave. I think it's ok as long as they are relaxed and having fun, j
ust walking at their pace and playing with other pups.


----------



## Vizslaz (Nov 14, 2020)

Phew glad we’re not alone


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

A puppy off lead on a natural surface, is fine playing/ running longer.
Just make sure your puppy is setting the pace, not you. This means your not jogging/biking. Your just doing a leisurely walk. That way your pup stops, sniffs, and checks thing out. They run, walk, trot, turn, and there is not a repetitive motion. Stop the walk, before they start showing signs of being tired.
Taking the out to burn off some energy, two or three times a day is fine. Naturally you start with a shorter of time, and build on it.

I think a lot of these rules started, with people taking young pups on pavement/ concrete. Or running them until they show signs of being tired. So there needed to be guidelines, to help protect their joints.


----------



## Vizslaz (Nov 14, 2020)

texasred said:


> A puppy off lead on a natural surface, is fine playing/ running longer.
> Just make sure your puppy is setting the pace, not you. This means your not jogging/biking. Your just doing a leisurely walk. That way your pup stops, sniffs, and checks thing out. They run, walk, trot, turn, and there is not a repetitive motion. Stop the walk, before they start showing signs of being tired.
> Taking the out to burn off some energy, two or three times a day is fine. Naturally you start with a shorter of time, and build on it.
> 
> I think a lot of these rules started, with people taking young pups on pavement/ concrete. Or running them until they show signs of being tired. So there needed to be guidelines, to help protect their joints.


that makes sense thanks!


----------



## Redrose (Nov 17, 2020)

Hi Vizslaz, 

Our pup is the same age, just to let you know, we're doing around 2 hours each day with Elsie. This is on mixed terrain, some pavement, but mainly in the woods or on firetrails. 

She needs it.......her and us, are climbing the walls, otherwise! 

If we do a bigger walk at the weekend, we just tone it down, the next day or two. 

Cheers.


----------



## Redrose (Nov 17, 2020)

*We split this into 2 or three walks. Also find we have to get her out for 30 mins around 9pm. When she's going totally nuts!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

9 pm in Lancashire! it'll have been dark for about 5 hours by then!,,,mine get chucked out in back garden for a pee and a poo at that time.....just up road in South Lakes District


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Five min/month is a good rule of thumb to protect the growing puppies joints from a very static, repetitive motion, like jogging alongside a person.
If your puppy is setting the pace and has time to "stop, pee, poop, and sniff", you're fine, just let her have fun. Do carry water for her though, and give her ample opportunity to get water from you. It's a great way to train a pup to the water bottle, if you haven't already been doing so.
At 14 months old, Finn has been out for a couple of hours, each day, for months, training and hunting. We were out for almost three hours on Monday, so we've definitely been breaking that rule also. 
No worries, let your puppy have her nose.


----------



## Vizzwhizz (Nov 20, 2020)

texasred said:


> A puppy off lead on a natural surface, is fine playing/ running longer.
> Just make sure your puppy is setting the pace, not you. This means your not jogging/biking. Your just doing a leisurely walk. That way your pup stops, sniffs, and checks thing out. They run, walk, trot, turn, and there is not a repetitive motion. Stop the walk, before they start showing signs of being tired.
> Taking the out to burn off some energy, two or three times a day is fine. Naturally you start with a shorter of time, and build on it.
> 
> I think a lot of these rules started, with people taking young pups on pavement/ concrete. Or running them until they show signs of being tired. So there needed to be guidelines, to help protect their joints.


I agree, common sense is key. This new rule is something I’ve never come across owning dogs Over the years. But sadly there are people that don’t have a clue. How they can put an exercise ‘guideline’ that covers every breed of dog to the same rule baffles me though.... 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------

